# Plymouth Police Academy 69th, ROC



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Just want to congratulate all the new officers that graduated today including my niece. May all of you have a long, productive and safe career with your respective agencies. All of us in law enforcement appreciate your dedication and commitment to serving and protecting the citizens of the commonwealth. May god watch over all of you.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

YEEEEEEEEE


----------

